# Financial Education for Consumers



## Brendan Burgess (12 Jul 2004)

IFSRA has launched a [broken link removed] on this subject. I know the issue of teaching money issues at school was discussed on AAM, but I can't find it. 

Submissions by 22 September.

Brendan


----------

